
Koala converts any Excel file into python and enables on the fly calculations - vallettea
https://github.com/anthill/koala
======
vallettea
This library enabled us to convert 14.000 business models represented by huge
excel files and use AWS EC2 to parallelise the calculations. An iteration of
the prediction model that use to take more than one week, now takes 20
minutes.

Other contributors are using it in investment banking and trading and we feel
there is a lot more that can be done with it. Feel free to give it a try.

~~~
osullivj
Excel sheets in banking often use .xll addins and VBA macros: how does Koala
handle those?

